# Grapplers who take up striking



## PhotonGuy (Jul 28, 2014)

As I've noticed, lots of grapplers will cross train in striking, even if its not their primary fighting methods. Grapplers are learning the value of striking. Royce Gracie who is best known for his JiuJitsu has trained in Muai Thai, and I heard he's also got a black belt in a style that's striking based.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jul 28, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> As I've noticed, lots of grapplers will cross train in striking, even if its not their primary fighting methods. Grapplers are learning the value of striking. Royce Gracie who is best known for his JiuJitsu has trained in Muai Thai, and I heard he's also got a black belt in a style that's striking based.



Yep, that's pretty common. At my gym, at least 80% of the BJJ brown and black belts* have at least some striking background. Probably more than half have at least a black belt or black belt equivalent rank in a striking art.

*(I'm not so sure about the purple belts, but I think a lot of them have some degree of striking experience.)


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 28, 2014)

And, similarly, about the same proportion of people who start with a striking art will crosstrain in a grappling art.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 28, 2014)

The thing is if the other guy can grapple then you had better know how to strike as well.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jul 29, 2014)

I believe both striking and grappling are important. While somebody might favor one over the other I do think its good to be well rounded.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 29, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> I believe both striking and grappling are important. While somebody might favor one over the other I do think its good to be well rounded.



That depends entirely on the context in which you're training. If your desire is to win Olympic Gold in boxing, taekwondo, then there is pretty much no benefit to practicing grappling skills. If you want to win Gold in wrestling, then there is no benefit to learning how to kick someone in the head.


----------



## Reedone816 (Jul 29, 2014)

Looking at some pro fighters, it seems some grappling style is complementing some striking style. Like wrestlers that has easier time in learning devastating punch that even their knuckle can't handle the force and break.
Sent from my RM-943_apac_indonesia_207 using Tapatalk


----------

